# We rode in Uber's self-driving car — here's what it was like



## 4736353377384555736

Uber

Thanks to Uber, it's finally possible to experience riding in a self-driving car. Starting Wednesday, the ride-hailing service is allowing select users to hail its self-driving cars in Pittsburgh.

You'll need a special invite to try it out, which Uber says it's sending only to its "most loyal" customers. Uber declined to fully clarify what qualifies as loyal, saying only that it is determined by the number of rides hailed.

Where you tend to hail a ride factors into whether you're getting an invite, as Uber's cars navigate only in limited areas, like downtown Pittsburgh and the Shadyside neighborhood, which is north of downtown.

Caveats aside, it's a big deal in the self-driving-car space. This is the first time members of the public can experience the technology firsthand, and the first time we can see how people really feel about these cars hitting the roads. (In case you were wondering, officially Tesla's cars can drive in Autopilot only on the highway, not in cities. And of course Autopilot is available only to those who actually own a Tesla.)

We got a sneak preview of Uber's self-driving cars hitting Pittsburgh's roads. And while the experience of moving along in a self-driving car is pretty incredible, the technology still has a few hiccups. Here's what it was like:

by Danielle Muoio
Sept 14, 2016

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-driverless-car-in-pittsburgh-review-photos-2016-9/


----------



## wpguy1967

15 years. That's what anyone has who's currently in the transportation business. After 15 years, most cars on the road will be self-driving. Your grandkids will tell stories about when people drove cars like our grandparents talk about milk and eggs delivery.


----------



## Guest

nice offices, kitchen, break room, nice garage, nice cars and free rides. what else could a person want? shangri la !


----------



## 4736353377384555736

wpguy1967 said:


> After 15 years, most cars on the road will be self-driving.


I love how people just pick these numbers out of their buttocks.


----------



## Ca$h4

This accident happened in January, 2016 and went unreported by Tesla and the MSM. Uber is giving P T Barnum Carnival rides.

*https://electrek.co/2016/09/14/anot...hits-a-streetsweeper-truck-caught-on-dashcam/










*


----------



## wpguy1967

4736353377384555736 said:


> I love how people just pick these numbers out of their buttocks.


I was talking about all people driving. With regards to Uber - they can't get rid of you fast enough. 5 years.


----------



## 4736353377384555736

wpguy1967 said:


> I was talking about all people driving. With regards to Uber - they can't get rid of you fast enough. 5 years.


Another number magically appears! People should at least say "I predict" or "In my opinion." Otherwise readers might think you have some inside information which you don't have.


----------



## wpguy1967

4736353377384555736 said:


> Another number magically appears! People should at least say "I predict" or "In my opinion." Otherwise readers might think you have some inside information which you don't have.


Other great predictions when technology was inevitable:

Microsoft and Blackberry commenting on the first news of the iPhone - that no one would use it.

*"I think there is a world market for maybe five computers." *IMB in the 80's as PC hit the market. A short 5 years later, almost every household had a PC.

*"Television won't be able to hold on to any market it captures after the first six months. People will soon get tired of staring at a plywood box every night." *20th Century Fox when TV's first hit the market. 10 years later, TVs were in 75% of all households.

Self-driving cars aren't an idea or concept. They are on the roads. From this point in time to 5 years from now, Uber won't have any need for drivers. Time line reference? Reference the first self-driving cars only got approved to hit the road a mere two years ago. After 2 short years, Uber already has them on the pavement.


----------



## 4736353377384555736

wpguy1967 said:


> A short 5 years later, almost every household had a PC.


 Please cite your source(s) for this statement.



> 10 years later, TVs were in 75% of all households.


And this one.



> From this point in time to 5 years from now, Uber won't have any need for drivers. Time line reference? Reference the first self-driving cars only got approved to hit the road a mere two years ago. After 2 short years, Uber already has them on the pavement.


Except they're not self-driving, or even close. In the article, it states that the drivers had to take over several times during the trip.

Are you a RamsFanz sock puppet by any chance? You sound exactly like him, throwing random numbers out with essentially no basis and with an excessive confidence in them.


----------



## Ca$h4

*Silicon Valley lives in a bubble and is afraid of the truth. Tesla bows to China.*

*Tesla removes 'self-driving' from China website after Beijing crash*

*http://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-china-crash-idUSKCN10Q0L4*


----------



## 4736353377384555736

4736353377384555736 said:


> Are you a RamsFanz sock puppet by any chance? You sound exactly like him, throwing random numbers out with essentially no basis and with an excessive confidence in them.


RamzFanz abruptly stopped posting last Saturday. I have a feeling he's got a sock puppet around here somewhere and I wouldn't be surprised if it's wpguy1967


----------



## rembrandt

Yeh, there will be no gun owner in 5 ( or put your number here) years because Uber Security robocops will replace US police force as well as the US military. The auto lobby is hundred times more powerful than the NRA , try selling this fantasy!

Physical and intellectually challenged people surely need driving assistance but they do not have to preach outrageously wild fantasies just for the sake of it. Do not bring up PC analogy if you know how a PC works - it requires human inputs , not to mention the programmers who can not write millions of codes and beta test their codes in a smartphone with tiny screen.


----------



## ubershiza

Booyah said:


> I'm looking for drivers to talk to about whether they are at all nervous about Uber's self-driving pilot and/or their future with Uber. I'm at [email protected]. Thanks!


How much are you pay in?


----------



## rembrandt

Booyah said:


> I'm looking for drivers to talk to about whether they are at all nervous about Uber's self-driving pilot and/or their future with Uber.


Uber drivers are nervous as much as the property owners who are afraid of mass migration of their tenants to Mars through Elon Musks' SpaceX. Scary isn't it ?


----------



## Fireguy50

Check the Ford article I just posted, they list realistic date's


----------



## Tenderloin

What if Uber will take over the world in next 10 years? We will have One World Governament!!


----------



## ubershiza

Tenderloin said:


> What if Uber will take over the world in next 10 years? We will have One World Governament!!


 sounds about right, they already bought all the elected officials. Isn't 311 owned by uber now?


----------



## Tommy Tours

what happens in the Pittsburgh winter, electronics will freeze. in 8-10 yrs it's going to take, all cars will be the size of a Fiat.


----------



## NachonCheeze

wpguy1967 said:


> Other great predictions when technology was inevitable:
> 
> Microsoft and Blackberry commenting on the first news of the iPhone - that no one would use it.
> 
> *"I think there is a world market for maybe five computers." *IMB in the 80's as PC hit the market. A short 5 years later, almost every household had a PC.
> 
> *"Television won't be able to hold on to any market it captures after the first six months. People will soon get tired of staring at a plywood box every night." *20th Century Fox when TV's first hit the market. 10 years later, TVs were in 75% of all households.
> .


 Well that proves everything.....say no more.


----------



## NachonCheeze

My comments from reading the article:
2 rider Max warning: Pax would never lie.
No destination changes: Pax never changes destination
There is trash on floor in the pic showing the LIDAR.....no 5 star for this driver
failed 4 times in a what is a cherry picked area. Not impressive
PAX says 'I wasn't scared"....remove the fUBer monkey in the front seat and lets see what happens


----------



## GooberX

wpguy1967 said:


> I was talking about all people driving. With regards to Uber - they can't get rid of you fast enough. 5 years.


LOL.....ok


----------



## UberxGTA

wpguy1967 said:


> I was talking about all people driving. With regards to Uber - they can't get rid of you fast enough. 5 years.


These self driving cars are going to the same place as the Delorean and Pacer. RIP


----------



## UberxGTA

wpguy1967 said:


> Other great predictions when technology was inevitable:
> 
> Microsoft and Blackberry commenting on the first news of the iPhone - that no one would use it.
> 
> *"I think there is a world market for maybe five computers." *IMB in the 80's as PC hit the market. A short 5 years later, almost every household had a PC.
> 
> *"Television won't be able to hold on to any market it captures after the first six months. People will soon get tired of staring at a plywood box every night." *20th Century Fox when TV's first hit the market. 10 years later, TVs were in 75% of all households.
> 
> Self-driving cars aren't an idea or concept. They are on the roads. From this point in time to 5 years from now, Uber won't have any need for drivers. Time line reference? Reference the first self-driving cars only got approved to hit the road a mere two years ago. After 2 short years, Uber already has them on the pavement.


They have been testing self driving cars for 20 years. uber is just another company doing tests. Ride sharing is a very small % of the market. That's where it may take some traction.
The vast majority of people will not give up that CONTROL themselves.
You can't take the human element out of the equation.
Humans controlled all those devices you quoted and they will continue to do so with cars for a long time to come.


----------



## UberxGTA

Fireguy50 said:


> Check the Ford article I just posted, they list realistic date's


The companies are fighting over the ride sharing market, NOT the overall general car driving market. The drivers will want to stay in control and autonomous will be relegated to giving rides for a price. You heard it here first.


----------



## Puntagor

Why people calling it self driving cars? There are 2 people in the front!!! I can take off my hands for while when going straight that makes my car self driving too???


----------



## Fireguy50

UberxGTA said:


> The companies are fighting over the ride sharing market, NOT the overall general car driving market. The drivers will want to stay in control and autonomous will be relegated to giving rides for a price. You heard it here first.


Every PAX I talk to hates this idea, fully autonomous vehicles picking up random pool riders along the way is worse that the city bus. PAX want human drivers to take them on a trip alone or else they won't order a ride. Een the cheap PAX are starting t under stand Pool is almost as bad as taking the city bus.


----------



## Chessrue

I could see these types of cars being more apparent in 5-10 years. But Uber can't afford to do this in the suburbs of the big cities - only the most congested areas. It also will lead to a lot of vandalism and accidental/on purpose messing with the self driving cars to make them incredibly unappealing (people leaving trash in cars, or ruining them in some fashion or another). They will not take over the world, only perhaps certain high density parts.


----------



## dirtylee

Point some lasers at the roof & watch it crash.
Terrorists.
Hackers
Pax


----------



## Jermin8r89

Its the land of the stupid! Has anyone seen the video of college kids in southern cal say its bad how the trump kids killed triceritops. Omg! More kids are in povertiy then ever befor! Isnt it flint yea flint Michigan where they still dont have clean water. Self driveing cars is safe bahahahahahaha. . What about guns? Smokeing?alchole?terrorists(better security). The more technoligy advancement s we have the more cost of liveing is. 
America is full of ****in stupidity


----------



## Jermin8r89

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-...-150-hyperinflation-horrors-hit-socialist-uto
Welcome to the future


----------



## njn

4736353377384555736 said:


> Starting Wednesday, the ride-hailing service is allowing select users to hail its self-driving cars in Pittsburgh.


Lies, there is no uber select in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Red Leader

So....

Not really self driving and not even close to being autonomous.


----------



## 4736353377384555736

nj post: 1483415 said:


> Lies, there is no uber select in Pittsburgh.


By "select" I meant specially chosen by Uber, not "Uber select" cars.


----------



## LADriver

4736353377384555736 said:


> Uber
> 
> Thanks to Uber, it's finally possible to experience riding in a self-driving car. Starting Wednesday, the ride-hailing service is allowing select users to hail its self-driving cars in Pittsburgh.
> 
> You'll need a special invite to try it out, which Uber says it's sending only to its "most loyal" customers. Uber declined to fully clarify what qualifies as loyal, saying only that it is determined by the number of rides hailed.
> 
> Where you tend to hail a ride factors into whether you're getting an invite, as Uber's cars navigate only in limited areas, like downtown Pittsburgh and the Shadyside neighborhood, which is north of downtown.
> 
> Caveats aside, it's a big deal in the self-driving-car space. This is the first time members of the public can experience the technology firsthand, and the first time we can see how people really feel about these cars hitting the roads. (In case you were wondering, officially Tesla's cars can drive in Autopilot only on the highway, not in cities. And of course Autopilot is available only to those who actually own a Tesla.)
> 
> We got a sneak preview of Uber's self-driving cars hitting Pittsburgh's roads. And while the experience of moving along in a self-driving car is pretty incredible, the technology still has a few hiccups. Here's what it was like:
> 
> by Danielle Muoio
> Sept 14, 2016
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-driverless-car-in-pittsburgh-review-photos-2016-9/


Reading this story is like watching a little baby take it's first steps! How cute. The Self-Driving UBER (SDUBER) is scared of bridges. HELP ME! HELP ME! I'm falling down!

In the real world, this Baby SDUBER is going to literally get crushed and it's occupants will get killed. (I'd like to see the insurance policy UBER cooked up just for these Pittsburgh rides.) In my 25 years of professional driving, the number one rule for self preservation on the road is, "Look out for the other guy." It doesn't matter one hoot that this SDUBER can make an unprotected left against oncoming traffic. Idiot drivers run red lights all the time (especially in L.A. at least). And no amount of fancy pants color lasers are going to stop "the other guy" from slamming his F-150 truck head-on into this "cute" SDUBER.

I believe in technology. I'm on a computer talking to millions of people over the internet. My brother, 5000 miles away in Ecuador can read what I'm ranting about right now. And when someone "likes" my post, I get an annoying ping on my iPhone. I get it.

But, let's be real, as the song goes. Let's break down what will and can happen to SDUBER:

1. Sophisticated, organized criminal gangs will capture "unattended" cars and strip them down to bare metal.

2. Terrorist can capture a SDUBER and turn it into a car bomb. Just place a suitcase bomb in the trunk with NO DRIVER. ISIS has already tried this technique. There's no way this SDUBER is going to be allowed to pick up passengers at LAX! If a driverless car would approach LAX today, it would be quickly and efficiently neutralized by LAX PD. (Sorry I had to go there.)

3. A real rapist can jump inside and pretend that he's the first passenger in a POOL ride. The second passenger (male or female) is now defenseless against a rapist in an enclosed environment. Thanks UBER for your well thought out crime prevention plans!

4. Mexican Cartel Drug Gangs can now freely transport drugs, guns, and cash all over the country without risk of being stopped and pulled over for an "unsafe lane change". Cops look for little actions from a driver to spot suspicious behavior. Like failing to go at a green light. Hugging a lane by a drunk driver. A burned out tail light.

5. A SDUBER will lose a phone signal in the Hollywood Hills/Beverly Hills/Bel Air, etc. That means that there will be no GPS available, no mapping of any kind. The SDUBER will not be able to find it's pickup location.

6. A SDUBER will pull up in crowded West Hollywood and 5 people will get in. They will overload the car and VOID the insurance policy because the policy only allows 4 passengers. And do you think anyone is going to pay attention?

7. TRASH. Riders are messy. They will dump trash, bottles, gum rappers, and many, many, many, used condoms in the car! Who is going to clean up this mess before the next pickup? Who is going to clean up after 10 trashy rides? After 10 rides, the car will look and smell like a pig pen. Way to go SDUBER thinkers, engineers and social scientists!

8. LUGGAGE. "I forgot my phone." says the drunk passenger to the SDUBER. The SDUBER just drives away to the next pickup location. The next passenger finds a brand new iPhone 7 and decides to sell it on Craiglists for $500. Whoo Hoo. I love SDUBER! After 100 rides, the SDUBER's trunk area will be destroyed by people scratching the bumper with their luggage. It now looks more Ghetto than South Central L.A.

9. WEATHER. During a rain storm, the interior of a SDUBER is now soaked with water, mud and dog poop. The inside smells like a sewer. But wait, It has a pickup in snooty Beverly Hills. A very rich Chinese family is going to LAX. They expect only the best quality and service from SDUBER. Unfortunately, they get hell on wheels from SDUBER.

10. EMERGENCIES. I've had to pick up and drop off several passengers at hospital ERs who were in bad shape. It was a matter of life and death. Is SDUBER going to sense that a passenger is in distress and respond accordingly?

Real baby's take baby steps. SDUBER is taking deadly turns in many ways.

---LADriver.


----------



## 4736353377384555736

LADriver said:


> Reading this story is like watching a little baby take it's first steps! How cute. The Self-Driving UBER (SDUBER) is scared of bridges. HELP ME! HELP ME! I'm falling down!
> 
> In the real world, this Baby SDUBER is going to literally get crushed and kill it's occupants. (I'd like to see the insurance policy UBER cooked up just for these Pittsburgh rides.) In all my 25 years of professional driving, the number one rule for self preservation on the road is, "Look out for the other guy." It doesn't matter one hoot that this SDUBER can make an unprotected left against oncoming traffic. Idiot drivers run red lights all the time (especially in L.A. at least). And no amount of fancy pants color lasers are going to stop "the other guy" from slamming his F-150 truck head-on into this "cute" SDUBER.
> 
> I believe in technology. I'm on a freaking computer talking to millions of people over the internet. My brother, 5000 miles away in Ecuador can read what I'm ranting about right now. And when someone "likes" my post, I get an annoying ping on my iPhone. I get it.
> 
> But, let's be real, as the song goes. Let's break down what will and can happen to SDUBER:
> 
> 1. Sophisticated, organized criminal gangs will capture "unattended" cars and strip them down to bare metal.
> 2. Terrorist can capture a SDUBER and turn it into a car bomb. Just place a suitcase bomb in the trunk with NO DRIVER. ISIS has already perfected this technique. There's no way this SDUBER is going to be allowed to pick up passengers at LAX! (Sorry I had to go there.)
> 3. A real rapist can jump inside and pretend that he's the first passenger in a POOL ride. The second passenger (male or female) is now defenseless against a rapist in an closed environment. Thanks UBER for your well thought out plans!
> 4. Mexican Cartel Drug Gangs can now freely transport drugs, guns, and cash all over the country without risk of being stopped and pulled over for an "unsafe lane change". Cops look for little actions from a driver to spot suspicious behavior. Like failing to go at a green light. Hugging a lane by drunk driver. A burned out tail light.
> 5. A SDUBER will lose a phone signal in the Hollywood Hills/Beverly Hills/Bel Air, etc. That means that there will be no GPS available, no mapping of any kind. The SDUBER will not be able to find it's pickup location.
> 6. A SDUVER will pull up in crowded West Hollywood and 5 people will get in. They will overload the car and VOID the insurance policy because the policy only allows 4 passengers. And do you think anyone is going to pay attention?
> 7. TRASH. Riders are messy. They will dump trash, bottles, gum rappers, and many, many, many, used condoms in the car! Who is going to clean up this mess before the next pickup? Who is going to clean up after 10 trashy rides? After 10 rides, the car will look and smell like a pig pen. Way to go SDUBER thinkers, engineers and social scientist!
> 8. LUGGAGE. "I forgot my phone" says the drunk passenger to the SDUBER. The SDUBER just drives away to the next pickup location. The next passenger finds a brand new iPhone 7 and decides to sell it on Craiglists for $500. Whoo Hoo. I love SDUBER! After 100 rides, the SDUBER's trunk is destroyed by people scratching the bumper. It now looks more Ghetto than South Central L.A.
> 9. WEATHER. During a rain storm, the interior of a SDUBER is now soaked with water, mud and dog poop. The inside smells like a sewer. But wait, It has a pickup in snooty Beverly Hills. A very rich Chinese family is going LAX. They expect only the best service and quality from SDUBER. Unfortunately, they get a hell on wheels from SDUBER.
> 10. EMERGENCIES. I've had to pick up and drop off several passengers at hospital ERs who were in bad shape. It was a matter of life and death.
> 
> Real baby's take baby steps. SDUBER is taking deadly turns in many ways.
> 
> ---LADriver.


Good analysis, can't disagree


----------



## Novus Caesar

I posted this before. Too many variables for driverless cars anytime soon.

So when passengers are too stupid to remember where they live, will it just drop then off at the pickup where they put it as where they live?

If they put the wrong address, it will just stop there? 

What if they pass out or puke in the car? Will it just assume the passenger got out of the car and go pick up the next customer? How will it know who did what damage to the backseat like puke or urine in the seat? The next customer gets in and sees it? Who does that customer complain to? 

How will it stop customers from smoking or drinking alcohol or not wearing a seat belt? 

Can 8 customers now squeeze into the four passenger car since no driver is there to tell them no?


----------



## Instyle




----------



## Drago619

If this were to realy go down. The autonomous cabs would be nothing more tinder mobile hook ups..have fun getting in one with used condoms and the such left behind.


----------



## Kalee

I hate to mention this but when Uber goes caput, we are going to see the highest rate of corporate suicides since the great depression.


----------



## Jermin8r89

Call me crazzy but what if all of this is bigger scheme.
Ok try wraping your heads around this but SDV only have to go threw limited distance? If it was just made for cities and that they were gonna move us into cities.
Its called urbinizeation but first they made us move into FEMA camps. Do research dont listen to mainstream media. 
https://freedomfightertimes.com/end-times/nwo/50-states-fema-regions-north-american-union/


----------



## stuber

Humans are just a pesky and expensive annoyance. Eliminate them. Unemploy them and put them on adult allowances. Other than coders and tech workers, there's no need for people. Our high security gated communities with drone armed guards (authorized to use deadly force) will protect us from the anarchist hordes.

What could go wrong with this plan?


----------



## stuber

Instyle said:


>


Good post. His predictions that companies will avoid responsibility for accidents or for programmed kill decisions is spot on. Uber's calculus would probably choose (in one of those moral choice conundrums) to just go ahead and kill everyone, but save the car.


----------



## RamzFanz

4736353377384555736 said:


> RamzFanz abruptly stopped posting last Saturday. I have a feeling he's got a sock puppet around here somewhere and I wouldn't be surprised if it's wpguy1967


Na, I just get bored, nice try though. Is everything a conspiracy?


----------



## Ringo

Notice how it can't go anywhere beyond a specific area? Signal strength is a major issue and downtown buildings are a big concern, I'm sure there was signal repeating devices on top of the buildings in downtown Pittsburgh.


----------



## Kmiles

The pax will hate it. There's no driver to insult or rate bad


----------



## WVboyinOH

ubershiza said:


> How much are you pay in?


I'm not really worried as I don't see it as economically feasible. Right now the expense is being absorbed by Volvo, GM, and Ford who are putting up huge dollars to fund this R&D for Uber and Lyft. I feel the expense of this technology coupled with the cost of the vehicle, administering the maintenance and upkeep of a fleet of autonomous vehicles would be cost prohibitive to the model without outside investment dollars. At some point it will have to prove profitable and I don't see that unless PTP companies raise their rates significantly. We'll see how it develops but i feel it's a ways off until it's a profitable and safe business solution.


----------



## RamzFanz

Ca$h4 said:


> This accident happened in January, 2016 and went unreported by Tesla and the MSM. Uber is giving P T Barnum Carnival rides.
> 
> *https://electrek.co/2016/09/14/anot...hits-a-streetsweeper-truck-caught-on-dashcam/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Meaningless. No way to know if autopilot was engaged and the family won't cooperate. Teslas aren't SD, but you know that.


----------



## RamzFanz

4736353377384555736 said:


> Please cite your source(s) for this statement.
> 
> And this one.
> 
> Except they're not self-driving, or even close. In the article, it states that the drivers had to take over several times during the trip.
> 
> Are you a RamsFanz sock puppet by any chance? You sound exactly like him, throwing random numbers out with essentially no basis and with an excessive confidence in them.


I showed you 19 major corporations whom almost ALL claim 2018 to 2021. You, on the other hand, have no basis for not believing them.


----------



## RamzFanz

Ca$h4 said:


> *Silicon Valley lives in a bubble and is afraid of the truth. Tesla bows to China.*
> 
> *Tesla removes 'self-driving' from China website after Beijing crash*
> 
> *http://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-china-crash-idUSKCN10Q0L4*


So your point is that we were right when we repeated over and over Teslas weren't self driving?

We know.


----------



## RamzFanz

Tommy Tours said:


> what happens in the Pittsburgh winter, electronics will freeze. in 8-10 yrs it's going to take, all cars will be the size of a Fiat.


So current cars, that are full of electronics, don't work during winters?

I

Did

Not

Know

That.


----------



## RamzFanz

Chessrue said:


> I could see these types of cars being more apparent in 5-10 years. But Uber can't afford to do this in the suburbs of the big cities - only the most congested areas. It also will lead to a lot of vandalism and accidental/on purpose messing with the self driving cars to make them incredibly unappealing (people leaving trash in cars, or ruining them in some fashion or another). They will not take over the world, only perhaps certain high density parts.


People who trash and damage them will pay for the cleaning and repairs. It's pretty simple.

I only work suburbs and it's plenty profitable. Now add back in my 80% take and explain how it wouldn't be profitable.


----------



## RamzFanz

UberxGTA said:


> They have been testing self driving cars for 20 years. uber is just another company doing tests. Ride sharing is a very small % of the market. That's where it may take some traction.
> The vast majority of people will not give up that CONTROL themselves.
> You can't take the human element out of the equation.
> Humans controlled all those devices you quoted and they will continue to do so with cars for a long time to come.


20 years? Try 65-70 years.

The difference is that now the technology and cost are where they need to be to drive amongst humans with no infrastructure changes.

Ride sharing is a small % of the market?! It's a multi-trillion dollar market. Some say 14 trillion. Watch how fast people jump over to rideshare when it's half the cost of owning a car and 100 times as safe.


----------



## ubershiza

RamzFanz said:


> People who trash and damage them will pay for the cleaning and repairs. It's pretty simple.
> 
> I only work suburbs and it's plenty profitable. Now add back in my 80% take and explain how it wouldn't be profitable.


The suburbs is the first place the driverless cars are gonna run. So much for your 80%. Keep feeding the beast, uber on


----------



## RamzFanz

Jermin8r89 said:


> Call me crazzy but what if all of this is bigger scheme.
> Ok try wraping your heads around this but SDV only have to go threw limited distance? If it was just made for cities and that they were gonna move us into cities.
> Its called urbinizeation but first they made us move into FEMA camps. Do research dont listen to mainstream media.
> https://freedomfightertimes.com/end-times/nwo/50-states-fema-regions-north-american-union/


Annnnnd, that tells me all I need to know.


----------



## RamzFanz

ubershiza said:


> The suburbs is the first place the driverless cars are gonna run. So much for your 80%. Keep feeding the beast, uber on


I will trade my part time income for the safety of my family and a massive cost decrease on almost everything, every minute of every day.


----------



## RamzFanz

stuber said:


> Good post. His predictions that companies will avoid responsibility for accidents or for programmed kill decisions is spot on. Uber's calculus would probably choose (in one of those moral choice conundrums) to just go ahead and kill everyone, but save the car.


There are no moral choice conundrums. The trolly car puzzle is a lie.


----------



## RamzFanz

Ringo said:


> Notice how it can't go anywhere beyond a specific area? Signal strength is a major issue and downtown buildings are a big concern, I'm sure there was signal repeating devices on top of the buildings in downtown Pittsburgh.


They don't need signals to operate.


----------



## RamzFanz

WVboyinOH said:


> I'm not really worried as I don't see it as economically feasible. Right now the expense is being absorbed by Volvo, GM, and Ford who are putting up huge dollars to fund this R&D for Uber and Lyft. I feel the expense of this technology coupled with the cost of the vehicle, administering the maintenance and upkeep of a fleet of autonomous vehicles would be cost prohibitive to the model without outside investment dollars. At some point it will have to prove profitable and I don't see that unless PTP companies raise their rates significantly. We'll see how it develops but i feel it's a ways off until it's a profitable and safe business solution.


What you're saying makes sense if you don't use math.

Uber already pays for the upkeep of its entire fleet of IC cars. Now give them 75%-80% more profit on every ride. Now design a small electric car with 2 or 3 moving parts that costs pennies in energy costs to operate. You see where this is headed?


----------



## Ringo

RamzFanz said:


> They don't need signals to operate.


Signal from the satellite


----------



## tohunt4me

RamzFanz said:


> What you're saying makes sense if you don't use math.
> 
> Uber already pays for the upkeep of its entire fleet of IC cars. Now give them 75%-80% more profit on every ride. Now design a small electric car with 2 or 3 moving parts that costs pennies in energy costs to operate. You see where this is headed?


Force all of the competition out of business.
Ban bicycles and mules.
Outlaw walking.
Then Uber is free to gouge EVERYONE !


----------



## I have nuts

Kalee said:


> I hate to mention this but when Uber goes caput, we are going to see the highest rate of corporate suicides since the great depression.


Is it wrong that I laughed at this?


----------



## Major League

You know, I think these big companies aren't expecting it to work but are using Uber for research into assisted driving which I think will be BIG in the coming years. Driverless cars is "pie {pig} in the sky" It'll "sh&t (rain mud) on Uber at some point in the next decade, but assist cars will be all the rage. Within ten years people will be doing work at the steering wheel, on the highway or watching their Ipads.


----------



## 4736353377384555736

RamzFanz said:


> I showed you 19 major corporations whom almost ALL claim 2018 to 2021. You, on the other hand, have no basis for not believing them.


That's not how proof works


----------



## Jermin8r89

Watch as after all this this election pisses off everyonevand ww3 happens. I hope it happens after my truck gets self driveing cuz im not going to school spending thousands, then be in debt in a stupid computer job id hate, then spend more money to do another job wich would make me be in a pod and do reporting to the blue alians in avatar. Its all a system no point. We got enough people do anything as they know it then they wouldnt do surveys of "Why do blonde university students that weight 300 pounds get more sex then 200 pound burnetts?"


----------



## UberxGTA

RamzFanz said:


> 20 years? Try 65-70 years.
> 
> The difference is that now the technology and cost are where they need to be to drive amongst humans with no infrastructure changes.
> 
> Ride sharing is a small % of the market?! It's a multi-trillion dollar market. Some say 14 trillion. Watch how fast people jump over to rideshare when it's half the cost of owning a car and 100 times as safe.


That's a lot of pie in the sky theoretical numbers you have there. I'm talking about percentage of market not $. Automated cars will never gain mass market appeal. It will end up being a very small niche if at all. They will also cause more safety concerns and accidents when put along side human drivers. Read the NTSB article.


----------



## RamzFanz

Ringo said:


> Signal from the satellite


What about it?

Let me give you a hint: They don't need it.


----------



## RamzFanz

tohunt4me said:


> Force all of the competition out of business.
> Ban bicycles and mules.
> Outlaw walking.
> Then Uber is free to gouge EVERYONE !


Yes, that would be a good thing. Force people to go electric and affordable and lower the costs of, well, almost everything. Instead of raising wages, we lower all costs.


----------



## RamzFanz

4736353377384555736 said:


> That's not how proof works


No, when you are projecting technology, that IS how it works. You go with the people who are experts and actually doing it. Almost every major technology and auto company in the world disagrees with you. This is the largest undertaking you may ever experience in your lifetime. At least grasp its importance.


----------



## vesolehome

If I were at a concert or sporting event with 20,000, let's say 60 order an Uber when the event is over. When 60 self driving cars pull up, which one is mine?

There are so many problems and so much liability that needs to be worked out that will take years. Wait until the first pedestrian is hit. The first multi car crash and multiple deaths. The lawsuits and blame will it be on people's insurance but on the companies. Deep, deep pockets to go after. One lawsuit at a time.


----------



## OlDirtySapper

TIL a self driving car is a car that takes 2 people to drive it. I wish the media would stop buying into ubers lil stunt to try to draw in investors after losing a billion dollars. 5 years to a self driving car lol. Maybe to a car that can drive itself for its owner but good luck replacing drivers with just a car that can drive itself......driving is the least stressful part of my job compared to trying to figure out where the stupid PAX that can use the app are. Cars gonna be sitting miles away from their pax with no way to communicate lol. Id say they are 20 years out from what uber thinks its gonna do in 5. Hell and just think of the shit ppl try to do with you IN the car, just wait till these animals are unsupervised.


----------



## RamzFanz

vesolehome said:


> If I were at a concert or sporting event with 20,000, let's say 60 order an Uber when the event is over. When 60 self driving cars pull up, which one is mine?
> 
> There are so many problems and so much liability that needs to be worked out that will take years. Wait until the first pedestrian is hit. The first multi car crash and multiple deaths. The lawsuits and blame will it be on people's insurance but on the companies. Deep, deep pockets to go after. One lawsuit at a time.


Which one is yours? Does this sound unsolvable to you? First, you look at the app and see where it's waiting and go there. Then look for the correct color car. Then have it flash its headlights, turn on flashers, and/or change interior car light colors. These are not unsolvable issues.

Of course, there's no reason for one to be _yours_ in the first place. Just take the first one in line.

The lawsuit scenario is a red herring. These companies have insurance and both have armies of lawyers. You have to prove negligence or malice, not just that an accident occurred and someone was harmed. Car companies are sued all the time and are still producing cars.


----------



## RamzFanz

OlDirtySapper said:


> TIL a self driving car is a car that takes 2 people to drive it. I wish the media would stop buying into ubers lil stunt to try to draw in investors after losing a billion dollars. 5 years to a self driving car lol. Maybe to a car that can drive itself for its owner but good luck replacing drivers with just a car that can drive itself......driving is the least stressful part of my job compared to trying to figure out where the stupid PAX that can use the app are. Cars gonna be sitting miles away from their pax with no way to communicate lol. Id say they are 20 years out from what uber thinks its gonna do in 5. Hell and just think of the shit ppl try to do with you IN the car, just wait till these animals are unsupervised.


Not sure why you think there will be no communication or that the pax won't be held accountable for their actions.


----------



## vesolehome

RamzFanz said:


> Which one is yours? Does this sound unsolvable to you? First, you look at the app and see where it's waiting and go there. Then look for the correct color car. Then have it flash its headlights, turn on flashers, and/or change interior car light colors. These are not unsolvable issues.
> 
> Of course, there's no reason for one to be _yours_ in the first place. Just take the first one in line.
> 
> The lawsuit scenario is a red herring. These companies have insurance and both have armies of lawyers. You have to prove negligence or malice, not just that an accident occurred and someone was harmed. Car companies are sued all the time and are still producing cars.


So I just get in a car and tell it where to go? Sounds easy. What was I thinking.

You're right. These companies will make so much money liability insurance and premiums won't be an issue. Again, what was I thinking.

You've got it down.


----------



## RamzFanz

vesolehome said:


> So I just get in a car and tell it where to go? Sounds easy. What was I thinking.
> 
> You're right. These companies will make so much money liability insurance and premiums won't be an issue. Again, what was I thinking.
> 
> You've got it down.


The app could also have a "radar" screen that points you to the car. Moving arrow, faster beeps as you head towards it, like that.


----------



## vesolehome

RamzFanz said:


> The app could also have a "radar" screen that points you to the car. Moving arrow, faster beeps as you head towards it, like that.


There are a lot of variables. However, you're not thinking human factor too. Alcohol, masses of people, weather. All play a factor. Thinking a radar ping will help the unemployable, naïve or just plain foreign speaking people, you should consider what a Saturday night is like for a live Uber driver picking someone up.

I've seen you on this board before It appears you joined only to be confrontational with EVERYONE! I wonder why that is. Do you drive? Do you work for an auto company, Lyft, Uber? Not that it matters but I've noticed you are extremely confrontational all the time you must think you're the smartest one in the room.


----------



## Gung-Ho

RamzFanz said:


> What about it?
> 
> Let me give you a hint: They don't need it.


And they navigate how exactly?


----------



## RamzFanz

vesolehome said:


> There are a lot of variables. However, you're not thinking human factor too. Alcohol, masses of people, weather. All play a factor. Thinking a radar ping will help the unemployable, naïve or just plain foreign speaking people, you should consider what a Saturday night is like for a live Uber driver picking someone up.
> 
> I've seen you on this board before It appears you joined only to be confrontational with EVERYONE! I wonder why that is. Do you drive? Do you work for an auto company, Lyft, Uber? Not that it matters but I've noticed you are extremely confrontational all the time you must think you're the smartest one in the room.


I'm not confrontational with everyone. I make posts and I get confrontational replies to which I respond. I try to help other drivers when they are being led astray by people on here who spend their time bashing Uber, Uber drivers, and spreading misinformation. It's not a popular thing to do in some circles here.

Was I confrontational with you? No...I wasn't. Did you just insinuate I'm a shill just because I'm honest and address the misinformation? Yes, yes you did. Perhaps _you_ should check _yourself_?

Yes, there are a lot of variables. Many will be solved as we go with technology. Some will be put on humans. If they want a ride they will have to find the car be it in their driveway, roadway, or a designated pick-up spot. If they screw up the pin, they will need to correct it. Sober people, like door people and friends, might have to help the drunks. I could see bars even offering free rides home and calling the cars for the people.

My point isn't that there won't be issues, just that they aren't the roadblocks many here pretend they will be.


----------



## RamzFanz

Gung-Ho said:


> And they navigate how exactly?


Internal 3D maps and permanent landmark recognition. They use GPS and wireless for navigation and communication, but they aren't dependent on them.

If you have an interest, this is a great explanation straight from Google.


----------



## ptuberx

wpguy1967 said:


> Other great predictions when technology was inevitable:
> 
> Microsoft and Blackberry commenting on the first news of the iPhone - that no one would use it.
> 
> *"I think there is a world market for maybe five computers." *IMB in the 80's as PC hit the market. A short 5 years later, almost every household had a PC.
> 
> *"Television won't be able to hold on to any market it captures after the first six months. People will soon get tired of staring at a plywood box every night." *20th Century Fox when TV's first hit the market. 10 years later, TVs were in 75% of all households.
> 
> Self-driving cars aren't an idea or concept. They are on the roads. From this point in time to 5 years from now, Uber won't have any need for drivers. Time line reference? Reference the first self-driving cars only got approved to hit the road a mere two years ago. After 2 short years, Uber already has them on the pavement.


That's great, but PC's and televisions don't have the ability to make human decisions. Until AI is real and proven, algorithns, calculations, and databases will never be good enough.


----------



## Tequila Jake

wpguy1967 said:


> Other great predictions when technology was inevitable:
> 
> *"I think there is a world market for maybe five computers." *IMB in the 80's as PC hit the market. A short 5 years later, almost every household had a PC.


Actually, Thomas Watson of IBM said this in 1943.

According to the US Census, home ownership of computers in 1984 was 8.2%. It didn't top 50% until 2001 and 80% (close enough for "almost all") in 2014.

However, I don't think they counted smartphones as household computers.


----------



## tohunt4me

I have nuts said:


> Is it wrong that I laughed at this?


The Russian" investors" will make it look like suicides . . .


----------



## tohunt4me

ptuberx said:


> That's great, but PC's and televisions don't have the ability to make human decisions. Until AI is real and proven, algorithns, calculations, and databases will never be good enough.


Drone planes " REPLACING PILOTS"-1943. USING NEW TECNOLOGY OF " TELEVISION".


----------



## tohunt4me

vesolehome said:


> So I just get in a car and tell it where to go? Sounds easy. What was I thinking.
> 
> You're right. These companies will make so much money liability insurance and premiums won't be an issue. Again, what was I thinking.
> 
> You've got it down.


Yes. That's right. Just jump in your nuclear powered car,and it will read your mind and take you there . . .
Or maybe ,the car will just TELL you where to go,and make you think it is YOUR idea.


----------



## Gung-Ho

RamzFanz said:


> Internal 3D maps and permanent landmark recognition. They use GPS and wireless for navigation and communication, but they aren't dependent on them.
> 
> If you have an interest, this is a great explanation straight from Google.


Well I am now convinced. Convinced that you believe these things will be here en masse within 10 years. I'm not a Luddite, I look at these things with no predjudice. I do not feel threatened by their future existence. I do believe you are hopelessly optimistic and are blinded by the technology while disregarding the human element which is to what extent will they be accepted. Very few people will be willing to relinquish all control in a vehicle they are riding in and I'm not talking about passengers I mean the driver.


----------



## 4736353377384555736

Tequila Jake said:


> Actually, Thomas Watson of IBM said this in 1943.
> 
> According to the US Census, home ownership of computers in 1984 was 8.2%. It didn't top 50% until 2001 and 80% (close enough for "almost all") in 2014.
> 
> However, I don't think they counted smartphones as household computers.


Thank you for the actual stats. What do you want to bet that RamzFanz ignores your post?

Any time his silly statements are proven wrong he disappears.


----------



## ptuberx

Reasons why this will NEVER work:

1. It was once estimated years ago that the average human brain operates at 17 tera-hertz per second. A computer isn't close to that in a stand-alone platform.

2. Example: Earlier this year, I was in an accident. I was approaching an intersection at a red light, and was slowing down. 5-lane intersection. In the left lane, two cars were stopped, one behind the other. In the right lane, it was empty. I slowed down accordingly, until the light turned green. I then started to accelerate again, and all of a sudden, the second car that was stopped behind the lead car in the other lane darted out into my lane unexpectedly... So now, there are two choices... closing distance is too fast, going to hit something. So do you rear-end an idiot driver, or smoke a light pole on the right side of him (no exit strategy)? I locked the brakes, took it for what it was, and ate the back end of a Silverado. Totalled my wife's car, but... I would rather have done that and walked away, rather than hitting a solid steel light pole that l was on the corner.

3. What to do when faced with a car that crosses lanes head-on with you to avoid a kid who is running across the street? Does the car swerve into oncoming traffic to avoid the car, does it run over the kid as a "lesser object," or just hit the brakes and hope for the best?

This will never work unless Uber wants to run vehicles on a new infrastructure highway built by them. On modern streets, this will be a disaster.


----------



## Tenzo

If I was in a self driving car, I would totally masturbate all over the seats.


----------



## Jermin8r89

Heres a solution. Keep it to the human. Enjoy convo,water,candy and ability to find you when you not where ypu say. All this descution of the system it wont matter. You think the company will do anything when it kills someone?no. Its a big company they will do what ever as government will help with stimulus and whos paying? Us. Tesla aint doing anything for the deaths they caused. Its almost hitlerish. Only rich people will beable to drive still. So how about lets bring back racial discriminating bring back black bathrooms


----------



## ptuberx

Tenzo said:


> If I was in a self driving car, I would totally masturbate all over the seats.


As off-the-rails as this sounds, another good point. Look at how much tech and R&D has been invested into these Fusions so far. What is their forcast for potential ROI? They only are doing controlled "test" runs during the day with "selected" riders. Do it at 2 AM during bar close in busy areas. How long (better yet, how soon) will it take before these cars get vandalized by a bunch of young drunk guys, get bodily fluids on them from people puking, having sex, etc. Again, without a human in the car to take action, this will never work... not in the U.S. market anyway. And from a rider's standpoint, I would never trust it over an actual person.


----------



## ptuberx

Jermin8r89 said:


> Heres a solution. Keep it to the human. Enjoy convo,water,candy and ability to find you when you not where ypu say. All this descution of the system it wont matter. You think the company will do anything when it kills someone?no. Its a big company they will do what ever as government will help with stimulus and whos paying? Us. Tesla aint doing anything for the deaths they caused. Its almost hitlerish. Only rich people will beable to drive still. So how about lets bring back racial discriminating bring back black bathrooms


Speaking of government, even then the NTSB came out last week and is telling these idiots to "pump the brakes" on deploying self-driving cars. It's pretty bad when the government says that it's a bad idea right now. Even THEY can see nothing but bad litigation over it.


----------



## Jermin8r89

ptuberx said:


> Speaking of government, even then the NTSB came out last week and is telling these idiots to "pump the brakes" on deploying self-driving cars. It's pretty bad when the government says that it's a bad idea right now. Even THEY can see nothing but bad litigation over it.


I hate how disgusting ford is! You shove out all your workers from detriot in the 70s where detriot still hasnt recovered. Now ford moves to mexico and bring SDC to detriot. Wow! Anyone in detriot who rides in these cars are evil. I dont think im going over the top either like how ford is is gutless


----------



## ptuberx

Jermin8r89 said:


> I hate how disgusting ford is! You shove out all your workers from detriot in the 70s where detriot still hasnt recovered. Now ford moves to mexico and bring SDC to detriot. Wow! Anyone in detriot who rides in these cars are evil. I dont think im going over the top either like how ford is is gutless


Um, it is not just Ford. Tesla is still the "new kid on the block," and they are racing towards it... and in reality, Tesla itself has yet to run in the black: The company is hyper-inflated with a shitload of investment cashflow, but there is not nearly enough coming back in. Back to the big real companies: Ford isn't doing anything that all of the other major players aren't doing. Don't like Ford or any other car company for shipping jobs down to Mexico? Blame Bill Clinton for signing NAFTA 20 years ago. This still has nothing to do with driverless vehicles.


----------



## Tenzo

ptuberx said:


> As off-the-rails as this sounds, another good point. ... How long (better yet, how soon) will it take before these cars get vandalized by a bunch of young drunk guys, get bodily fluids on them from people puking, having sex, etc.


Oh, cool, so if I meet someone at a bar I can bang her in the car.
Avoids the awkward exit the next morning, avoids the walk of shame.
How excellent is that. Wham, Bammm, Thank you mam, this is my stop. Then the car takes her home!

Hookers are going to LOVE this.

It's like an instant hotel room. Bring in some booze, weed, etc. Party Time!


----------



## Tenzo




----------



## LASAC_BER

Robbie Das said:


> Losses for already rich folk is a good thing.
> Tax wise, Losses work in favor of the rich. Subsequently for the Rich, Capital losses result in less taxes.


Why do people not realize that 'the rich' or as i like to think of them as, business owners, or corporation owners, are the ones who CREATE your job, and mine? If they aren't making money, they will outsource to China, and your job is lost. Or they will automate it with robots. They need more incentives to earn more, which will cause domestic corporations to grow.


----------



## Tenzo

Tenzo said:


> Oh, cool, so if I meet someone at a bar I can bang her in the car.
> Avoids the awkward exit the next morning, avoids the walk of shame.
> How excellent is that. Wham, Bammm, Thank you mam, this is my stop. Then the car takes her home!
> 
> Hookers are going to LOVE this.
> 
> It's like an instant hotel room. Bring in some booze, weed, etc. Party Time!


If the Uber's a Rockin', Don't come aKnockin'


----------



## I have nuts

Tenzo said:


> Hookers are going to LOVE this.
> 
> !


Drugs dealers too.


----------



## OlDirtySapper

RamzFanz said:


> Not sure why you think there will be no communication or that the pax won't be held accountable for their actions.


15 years in the cab business combined with ubers shitty verification. 2 days ago I picked up a guy named Microsoft whos phone was disconnected when I tried to call. At least 30% of my calls have the wrong address sometimes by miles the longest was actually 150 miles away from where he put the pin. What are you gonna do put a camera or 2 in there? They would never just cover those up, pry with the clothes they are ripping off each other. And good luck getting paid for the damages in small claims even if the people did use their real names and a legit credit card.


----------



## RamzFanz

4736353377384555736 said:


> Thank you for the actual stats. What do you want to bet that RamzFanz ignores your post?
> 
> Any time his silly statements are proven wrong he disappears.


I have no idea what you're even talking about. He wasn't even talking to me and no prediction in the 40's has any bearing on today's technology.

I've shown that you have no idea what you're talking about at every turn. Troll someone else, I'm bored.


----------



## RamzFanz

Gung-Ho said:


> Well I am now convinced. Convinced that you believe these things will be here en masse within 10 years. I'm not a Luddite, I look at these things with no predjudice. I do not feel threatened by their future existence. I do believe you are hopelessly optimistic and are blinded by the technology while disregarding the human element which is to what extent will they be accepted. Very few people will be willing to relinquish all control in a vehicle they are riding in and I'm not talking about passengers I mean the driver.


The polls I've read show about 25% would take a SDC as soon as they are ready, 50% are on the fence. That's more than enough market to get them started. The rest will follow as they prove themselves to be safer than humans.

People don't walk away from safety, cost savings, and this level of convenience over antiquated ideas.


----------



## Jermin8r89

Safety safety safety. Fine we should be ruled to stay inour houses at all times. To dangrous outside


----------



## RamzFanz

Jermin8r89 said:


> Safety safety safety. Fine we should be ruled to stay inour houses at all times. To dangrous outside


40,000 dead in the US last year. You can abate or eliminate those deaths without giving up any rights or freedoms. Do it or no?


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

wpguy1967 said:


> 15 years. That's what anyone has who's currently in the transportation business. After 15 years, most cars on the road will be self-driving. Your grandkids will tell stories about when people drove cars like our grandparents talk about milk and eggs delivery.


I heard by 2121 that's 5 years..technology is moving very fast now..


----------



## Jermin8r89

RamzFanz said:


> 40,000 dead in the US last year. You can abate or eliminate those deaths without giving up any rights or freedoms. Do it or no?


I get it but let me give you some other numbers
*133,000 Diabetes Deaths a Year Linked to Sugary Drinks*

*Half of cigarette users will die because they smoke. Six million people die every year because of tobacco. This figure includes five million smokers, but also about 600,000 non-smokers exposed to second-hand smoke. It is expected that, without any action, eight million people will die annually, by 2030.*
CDC) 100,000 people die each year from alcohol-related causes: drinking and driving crashes, other accidents, falls, fires, alcohol-related homicides and suicides

_Ive had 3 people friends and family die from smokeing and 3 from diabetes. I just lost a friend last month from smaokeing and he was only 25. He didnt like doing it he was really poor with a pretty bad family he was starting to turn his life around. He started at young age and cuz its so easily excessable he died early.once he got diagnosed he lived in pain for 3 months befor dieing in his bed. Now they have vapes that are even more dangrous. Second hand smoke is dangeous to. Its how i lost my dog. Had him for 10 yrs then noticed he was coughing all the time finds out he had lung cancer cuz i used to smoke._
_Now ur question hell no! Driveing is a passion to some. Compared to other things its nothing. Around 8,000 deaths a year for work related. Sports related deaths are going up too. Death is death but i guess they want us to die from smoke,war,drugs,food instead take your freedom away so instead big buissnesses can kill u slowly and make a profit on it. War,drugs and food_


----------



## rembrandt

Guns kill. So what ? Try banning guns.


Jermin8r89 said:


> I get it but let me give you some other numbers
> *133,000 Diabetes Deaths a Year Linked to Sugary Drinks*
> 
> *Half of cigarette users will die because they smoke. Six million people die every year because of tobacco. This figure includes five million smokers, but also about 600,000 non-smokers exposed to second-hand smoke. It is expected that, without any action, eight million people will die annually, by 2030.*
> CDC) 100,000 people die each year from alcohol-related causes: drinking and driving crashes, other accidents, falls, fires, alcohol-related homicides and suicides
> 
> _Ive had 3 people friends and family die from smokeing and 3 from diabetes. I just lost a friend last month from smaokeing and he was only 25. He didnt like doing it he was really poor with a pretty bad family he was starting to turn his life around. He started at young age and cuz its so easily excessable he died early.once he got diagnosed he lived in pain for 3 months befor dieing in his bed. Now they have vapes that are even more dangrous. Second hand smoke is dangeous to. Its how i lost my dog. Had him for 10 yrs then noticed he was coughing all the time finds out he had lung cancer cuz i used to smoke._
> _Now ur question hell no! Driveing is a passion to some. Compared to other things its nothing. Around 8,000 deaths a year for work related. Sports related deaths are going up too. Death is death but i guess they want us to die from smoke,war,drugs,food instead take your freedom away so instead big buissnesses can kill u slowly and make a profit on it. War,drugs and food_


 If post mortems were mandatory in all cases of death , mortality from prescribed and non prescribed ED drugs overdose and subsequent cardiac arrest will surely surpass the automobile related deaths.


----------



## RamzFanz

Jermin8r89 said:


> I get it but let me give you some other numbers
> *133,000 Diabetes Deaths a Year Linked to Sugary Drinks*
> 
> *Half of cigarette users will die because they smoke. Six million people die every year because of tobacco. This figure includes five million smokers, but also about 600,000 non-smokers exposed to second-hand smoke. It is expected that, without any action, eight million people will die annually, by 2030.*
> CDC) 100,000 people die each year from alcohol-related causes: drinking and driving crashes, other accidents, falls, fires, alcohol-related homicides and suicides
> 
> _Ive had 3 people friends and family die from smokeing and 3 from diabetes. I just lost a friend last month from smaokeing and he was only 25. He didnt like doing it he was really poor with a pretty bad family he was starting to turn his life around. He started at young age and cuz its so easily excessable he died early.once he got diagnosed he lived in pain for 3 months befor dieing in his bed. Now they have vapes that are even more dangrous. Second hand smoke is dangeous to. Its how i lost my dog. Had him for 10 yrs then noticed he was coughing all the time finds out he had lung cancer cuz i used to smoke._
> _Now ur question hell no! Driveing is a passion to some. Compared to other things its nothing. Around 8,000 deaths a year for work related. Sports related deaths are going up too. Death is death but i guess they want us to die from smoke,war,drugs,food instead take your freedom away so instead big buissnesses can kill u slowly and make a profit on it. War,drugs and food_


You can argue that deciding what you put in your body is your right. You can't argue that driving is. Never has been.


----------



## RamzFanz

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I heard by 2121 that's 5 years..technology is moving very fast now..


The introduction of actual autonomous cars you can buy or TNC in is being predicted to arrive between 2018-2021. Inundation will take a while. Probably a decade or more after introduction before they are the majority.


----------



## Jermin8r89

RamzFanz said:


> You can argue that deciding what you put in your body is your right. You can't argue that driving is. Never has been.


Yea you can chose to a certin degree. GMO food is cheap. Then you make more people jobless then all these numbers go up. The best thing is for government to allow us to be human beings. You live to get food for yourself build house and know health aid. Its easy to be off the grid except if they catch you your in trouble. Im building a house from scratch now. Solar panels hydro electricty motor,garden also succluded. Also when im done adding a barn too


----------



## Flarpy

RamzFanz said:


> People don't walk away from safety, cost savings, and this level of convenience over antiquated ideas.


Maybe in your fantasy world....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_violence_in_the_United_States


----------



## Flarpy

RamzFanz said:


> The introduction of actual autonomous cars you can buy or TNC in is being predicted to arrive between 2018-2021.


By whom exactly? The companies who get investor money from these predictions? Most likely.

Well, we know it's not going to be 2018. Uber can't even get its Volvos on the road before the end of _this year_ (it's using its old Fords in Pittsburgh, despite its Volvo announcement). That would leave them with less than 2 years to go from "not on the road at all" to "fully autonomous with complete regulatory authority to drive without anyone at the wheel."

Ain't gonna happen.

Therefore they'd have to be shooting for something closer to 2020-2021. Do I think they'll have a very limited rollout by end of the year 2021? I think it's certainly possible if these companies continue to want to dump tons of money into it. Will I think they'll be as popular or as widespread as these companies want me to believe? No, not for many, many years.

And people are still going to want to own them rather than rent them. Apartments haven't spelled the end of home ownership. Legalized prostitution doesn't spell the end of spouses. Etc. Etc. People don't like to share unless they have to. It's human nature to want to have complete control and access to something (or someone).

And there will always be people driving, just like people still fly aircraft. While big jumbo jets are largely autonomous except for certain maneuvers, private aircraft aren't. Cessnas and Pipers and small aircraft are certainly not. They have wing-levelers and rudimentary autopilot, but for takeoffs, landings, etc a pilot still needs to take control (or keep very close watch).


----------



## RamzFanz

Flarpy said:


> Maybe in your fantasy world....
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_violence_in_the_United_States


Pretty sure I'm reflecting the reality around here and others are the ones in denial.


----------



## Flarpy

RamzFanz said:


> Pretty sure I'm reflecting the reality around here and others are the ones in denial.


Oh, I thought you were just quoting "experts"


----------



## RamzFanz

Flarpy said:


> By whom exactly? The companies who get investor money from these predictions? Most likely.


Yes, you nailed them. Just about every major technology and auto company in the world is out there lying to get investors or stockholders. Forget that it would be illegal, what do you think will happen when they later announce they are 10 years away and not 3-5? They're dropping what will end up being a trillion or more on a ghost in one big elaborate scheme.



Flarpy said:


> Well, we know it's not going to be 2018. Uber can't even get its Volvos on the road before the end of _this year_ (it's using its old Fords in Pittsburgh, despite its Volvo announcement). That would leave them with less than 2 years to go from "not on the road at all" to "fully autonomous with complete regulatory authority to drive without anyone at the wheel."


Tesla is saying 2018 for fully autonomous. Musk is an optimist so I would take that with a grain of salt. Most major auto companies are saying 4-5 years. But, thanks to your insight, we now know that's all a big ruse.

The regulations are already being addressed. The feds just released initial guidelines. There's plenty of time to iron it out. We'll see if they do.



Flarpy said:


> Therefore they'd have to be shooting for something closer to 2020-2021. Do I think they'll have a very limited rollout by end of the year 2021? I think it's certainly possible if these companies continue to want to dump tons of money into it. Will I think they'll be as popular or as widespread as these companies want me to believe? No, not for many, many years.


If it's 2021, as reasonable a guess as any, that will be many companies around the world, not just Uber.

I expect you're going to be shocked at the speed of adoption. Around 25% of people I've seen polled would adopt immediately. About 50% are waiting to see, sitting on the fence. The polls are all over the place depending on who and what they ask, but there are far more than enough early adopters out there to get this off the ground.

If I can put my teen in a human driven car with a .0005% chance of death that ride or an SDC with a .000005% chance (hypothetical numbers), which do you think I will choose?



Flarpy said:


> And people are still going to want to own them rather than rent them. Apartments haven't spelled the end of home ownership. Legalized prostitution doesn't spell the end of spouses. Etc. Etc. People don't like to share unless they have to. It's human nature to want to have complete control and access to something (or someone).


Na. Home ownership has value as they historically increase in value over time. A car does not. When TNCs become much cheaper than ownership, people will abandon ownership. I personally would love to. My garage now becomes a man cave!

I would, however, own a SDC if it was a money maker for me. I'll never buy another new human driven car. I'll have to replace my used one in a few years, but that'll be a well-used vehicle and probably my last human driven.



Flarpy said:


> And there will always be people driving, just like people still fly aircraft. While big jumbo jets are largely autonomous except for certain maneuvers, private aircraft aren't. Cessnas and Pipers and small aircraft are certainly not. They have wing-levelers and rudimentary autopilot, but for takeoffs, landings, etc a pilot still needs to take control (or keep very close watch).


Maybe in the short term. At some point, they will force SDCs for safety just like seatbelts and airbags.

Recreational and personal flying is allowed because there are no better alternatives. Pilots are well-trained people, not like car drivers. Right now more people die from cars than a fully loaded 737 falling out of the sky every business day of the year. If that were happening and we had a far far safer autopilot, which do you think we would choose?


----------



## Flarpy

RamzFanz said:


> The feds just released initial guidelines. There's plenty of time to iron it out. We'll see if they do.


The feds guidelines demand that they sign off on all SDC software before it hits the road in a production car. This alone will slow things waaaay down.



> I expect you're going to be shocked at the speed of adoption. Around 25% of people I've seen polled would adopt immediately.


So they tell the pollster. What they actually do is often something else. And it depends on how many accidents make the news. We all know that every time an Uber driver has a hangnail it makes the news. I'm sure every time an SDC runs over someone's foot it'll be on the news too.



> If I can put my teen in a human driven car with a .0005% chance of death that ride or an SDC with a .000005% chance (hypothetical numbers), which do you think I will choose?


"Your teen" may have other ideas...



> Home ownership has value as they historically increase in value over time. A car does not.


 Neither do wives.

And cars cost much less than houses, so ownership is not as burdensome. Would I spend $500,000 on something I thought would lose most of its value? Probably not. Would I spend $20,000 on something that would lose most of its value? Sure. I like to own. And many other people do too.

I find it laughable that people who own BMWs, Mercedes, Porsches, nice cars like that will give them up to sit next to lame millennials in Uber cars with chewing gum on the armrest.



> When TNCs become much cheaper than ownership, people will abandon ownership.


 You fail to understand human nature. Humans love to own and control things.



> I personally would love to.


 This is your problem -- you have no ability to understand that not everyone thinks like you do.



> My garage now becomes a man cave!


 My whole house is my man cave.



> I would, however, own a SDC if it was a money maker for me.


 It won't be. If they're as common as you think they'll be, everyone and his brother will have them on the road. Fares will go down to pennies. Profits will approach zero.



> I'll never buy another new human driven car. I'll have to replace my used one in a few years, but that'll be a well-used vehicle and probably my last human driven.


 Hope it lasts a long, long time 



> Maybe in the short term. At some point, they will force SDCs for safety just like seatbelts and airbags.


 The People won't allow it.

"Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety." Many Americans see driving as a freedom.



> Recreational and personal flying is allowed because there are no better alternatives.


 That statement makes no sense whatsoever. There's no better alternative to recreational flying? How about not flying. There's no better alternative to personal flying? How about any other form of transportation.



> Pilots are well-trained people, not like car drivers.


 Anyone can get a private pilot's license after watching some DVDs at home, going up in the air for a few lessons, and then taking a test. At least that's how I did it.



> Right now more people die from cars than a fully loaded 737 falling out of the sky every business day of the year. If that were happening and we had a far far safer autopilot, which do you think we would choose?


 People don't base all their choices on safety. Get out more, interact with real folks, you'll see.


----------



## RamzFanz

Flarpy said:


> Oh, I thought you were just quoting "experts"


Not quoting so much as reflecting what they are saying. Go look, it's not hard to google.


----------



## Flarpy

RamzFanz said:


> Not quoting so much as reflecting what they are saying.


I see, so you're a cipher with no ideas of your own?


----------



## RamzFanz

Flarpy said:


> I see, so you're a cipher with no ideas of your own?


I have plenty of ideas about SDCs. I was in electronics and automation for 15 years so it interests me.


----------



## Flarpy

RamzFanz said:


> I have plenty of ideas about SDCs. I was in electronics and automation for 15 years so it interests me.


Then why are you only parroting "experts?" Or at least you say you are. Why not give us some of your own ideas?


----------



## Jermin8r89

In 5 years where are we gonna work if alot of it is automation? In 5 years cheap robots but milk costs $15 a gallon bread $20 a loaf and we makeing no money


----------



## Flarpy

Jermin8r89 said:


> In 5 years where are we gonna work if alot of it is automation? In 5 years cheap robots but milk costs $15 a gallon bread $20 a loaf and we makeing no money


Avoid blue-collar jobs.


----------



## Jermin8r89

Guys should be a trucker. Get your own truck and trailer. The econmy will be in the tank and people will be needing trailers to live in. Customize trailers and that the other way to make money


----------



## ubershiza




----------



## RamzFanz

Jermin8r89 said:


> In 5 years where are we gonna work if alot of it is automation? In 5 years cheap robots but milk costs $15 a gallon bread $20 a loaf and we makeing no money


You lost me. The costs of just about everything should go down with automation, not up. Please explain your logic.


----------

